# Curado 300Ej ...what rod?



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I have a 300ej that needs a rod under it. I plan on using it to cast for ling, chicken dolphin, etc. Any recomendations on a good rod and line? Thanks!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a Shimano Terramar or a Terez. Those EJs are SICK reels by the way..


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a Blair Wiggins casting rod that may do great. It's the one with the blue marbling that looks cool. I'll check the specs tomorrow and post it here.

I know it's strong enough for the fish you mentioned and more with a fast tip.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> I have a Blair Wiggins casting rod that may do great. It's the one with the blue marbling that looks cool. I'll check the specs tomorrow and post it here.
> 
> I know it's strong enough for the fish you mentioned and more with a fast tip.


Yup, forgot to mention those as well. I have a 7' 9'' Blair Wiggins S-Curve rod that I have my Abu Garcia Revo Toro 50 on. SWEET combo. I love those rods.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought Logan a 300EJ and then went to BPS and bought a Shimano ??? It ran a bill but I can't remember which 1:001_huh:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to check on the rod I have. Its brand new, never used. If your heading to the beach this weekend its just one turn to my house. I have plenty.

Keith


----------



## surfish (Mar 8, 2008)

you know desparado that shimano(the bicycle company) produced that reel without ever figuring out what kind of rod it would go with or what kind of fish one could catch with it. Unfortunatly you have bought a real lemon. but don't despair,I'll buy it from you for 50 bucks.I have figured out a non fishing related way to use some of these junk reels.


----------

